# Fraternal Greetings from MA



## jmackeen (Nov 28, 2010)

Greetings Brethren,
My name is Jason; I am a new Master Mason being raised in February. I've just started poking around the forums but I'm sure the conversations on Masons of Texas certainly help me along as I search for further light.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome Brother Jason!


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## peace out (Nov 29, 2010)

Howdy, jmackeen.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Casey (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome!  Wonderful place to meet like minded(to some degree) brothers and have conversations that make ya think. =)


----------



## Dave in Waco (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Jason!


----------



## Jamesb (Dec 7, 2010)

Greetings from Houston


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard Brother!


----------

